# 340 weatherby mag



## bulletslinger (Jan 14, 2001)

I just bought a sako 75 in 340 weatherby.I'm trying to decide if I should send it right for a brake or install the scope and shoot it for awhile. I shoot a 300 wsm and the recoil is not to bad so how dose the 300 compare to the 340? Has anyone had a brake installed on their rifle?


----------



## Allen Glore (Jan 18, 2000)

Your talking apples to oranges when trying to compare the 340 WBY with the 300 WSM. For one the 340 will launch a 250 bullet to 2800 FPS and the 300 WSM will only do 3000 FPS with a 180 grain. I have owned/own several 338 caliber firearms and one of them was Magn-Ported. If you're a reloader you can work up to loads that you will be comfortable with over a periond of time.


----------



## bulletslinger (Jan 14, 2001)

I do reload for all my guns and thought I'd start out trying the 225gr nosler par for the 340. Just did not want to go threw mounting a scope and all if the recoil is going to beat the heck out of me.I thought I might send it right out to be ported. I've heard that ported rifles are a real blast to the ears


----------



## Allen Glore (Jan 18, 2000)

Magna-Porting is far quieter than a muzzle brake. The porting is designed to shoot the powder gasses out the top of the barrel and that in effect keeps the muzzle down. Muzzle Brakes are designed to shoot the gasses reward, in effect pulling the muzzle forward and are louder than heck. They also are not very good for shooting from a prone position as they have a tendacy to kick up lot's of dust.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

I have not shot the .340 Weatherby, but have been at the bench next to one on two different occasions. One had a brake, the other nothing. The .340 by itself has a tremendous muzzleblast, but put a brake on it and tremendous doesn't even describe it. I'll take the shoulder shove over the muzzle blast anyday. Most folks think recoil is always the reason for a flinch, but many times it's the muzzleblast. If you are planning on using it on some guided hunts, I'm certain the guide would not appreciate the muzzlebrake, atleast if he's going to be anywhere near you when you light that big stick off. 
That is one nice combo though, the Sako and the .340!


----------



## halfbreed (Feb 10, 2004)

Bulletslinger, hello. I shoot a .458 win mag, equipped with a Gentry brake, recoil is reduced by a good 30%+. The noise level is NOT any higher than non braked.
I do not shoot without hearing protection. Also the higher velocities make the brake even more effective.
I think, I would do some shooting first to see if I thought the recoil was tolerable before I sent it off.

Just my .02 worth,
John


----------



## passthru (Oct 28, 2003)

I have an Encore that is barreled with a .338 Ultra Mag and it is a kicker but I couldnt even imagine putting a brake on it as loud as they are. Sure the brakes do help reduce recoil but if you cant shoot w/o one then your over gunned. Like I said the biggest problem I have w/ brakes is the fact that they are ear shattering loud and Im not meaning firecracker loud, I mean shove a fire cracker in your ear canal loud!!!!! It HONESTLY hurts even in the woods hunting to touch one off. Trust me Ive been there with one of a buddies 7 STWs that I was barrowing once. IT TRUELY HURTS!!!!! I suggest shooting a braked gun in the woods to see if you can handle it first. If you dont mind wearing plugs while hunting then put a brake on your .340 WBY. MAG. Just my .02!!!!!!!!


----------



## passthru (Oct 28, 2003)

I have an Encore that is barreled with a .338 Ultra Mag and it is a kicker but I couldnt even imagine putting a brake on it. Sure the brakes do help reduce recoil but if you cant shoot w/o one then your over gunned. Another problem i have w/ brakes is the fact that they are ear shattering loud and Im not meaning firecracker loud, I mean shove a fire cracker in your ear cannel loud!!!!! I honestly hurt even in the woods hunting to touch one off. Trust me Ive been there with one on a buddies 7 STW that I was barrowing once. IT TRUELY HURTS!!!!! I suggest shooting a braked gun in the woods to see if you can handle it first. If you dont mind wearing plugs while hunting then put a brake on your .340 WBY. MAG. Just my .02!!!!!!!!


----------



## BaitRunner (Sep 21, 2002)

I have a .338 win mag in a Rem 700 BDL and when I first got it several years ago and took it to the range, that rifle turned me every which way but loose. Man did it kick! I had a Magna Port brake installed and hence, toned that bad boy right down.
But the other guys are right, they are very loud to say the least, but ear plugs took care of that problem.

Good Luck


Bob_____


----------



## passthru (Oct 28, 2003)

Your right on the ear plugs helping but they tend to put you at a disadvantage while hunting. Not worth taking the chance.


----------



## halfbreed (Feb 10, 2004)

Very rarely has my hunting situation needed snap shooting, I have nearly always had time to put a set of earmuffs on.

john


----------



## bulletslinger (Jan 14, 2001)

I'll shoot the gun for awhile without installing a brake and if its just to much maybe a good recoil pad will help.I'm sorta nervis about having the machine work done to the gun and then not wanting to deal with the noise and extra barrle length.The gun will be for western hunts so I won't be shooting it all that often.
Got my brass today so now I can start working up some loads.


----------



## halfbreed (Feb 10, 2004)

Bullet slinger,
The gentry quiet brake is only a couple inches long at most, I think it only adds 1.5" to the total length of the rifle.
For western hunting you will never notice the difference in length.
Try a sorbathane pad, they are soft from edge to edge, or the pachmayer decelerator, this one is factory installed on my CZ-458 win mag. not too bad at all.
I have 3 fused vertebrae in the low back, so I know recoil can cause real problems.

John


----------



## passthru (Oct 28, 2003)

Halfbreed, It only takes one missed shot oppertunity due to ear muffs to make you want to kick yourself. Like I said I wouldnt take the chance. Id try to go the Decelerator pad route first. Also from the gunsmiths Ive talked to there is NO such thing a quiet brake. A quiet brake is no brake at all. No way possible to tame muzzle without venting and venting means noise.


----------



## halfbreed (Feb 10, 2004)

Passthru, I am not trying to pick a fight, I use a Gentry quiet brake on my rifle. now I can shoot 30 rounds full throttle, where as before 20 was all I wanted. there is no noticable differance in sound level or percussion.
I have heard this same argument before, if it is quiet it can't work, I use one and know good and well it does work.
You should try using one, before you critisize it. Obviously you never have tried one, or you would know it works.
Even when I hunted short range, I normally had time to put the muffs on. Rarely did I have to snap shoot, And usually when those times came about, it was a situation where I would not shoot anyway. Safety first!

John


----------



## passthru (Oct 28, 2003)

Halfbreed, Im not critizing your brake just adding what I have always known and dont think Im trying to start anything. After I read your post I went and asked around and found a shop who has installed that brake and they told me there is a VERY SLIGHT reduction in noise. Just trying to steer this guy in the right direction. I have a .338 Rem Ultra Mag barrel from Virgin Valley Custom Guns on my T/C Encore(light rifle) and find it to be a kicker but not all that bad. Couldnt amagine having it braked!!! My own personal feeling on it is that if you need a brake(for recoil) then your over gunned. Now dont get me wrong I also have another barrel on the way for my Encore in .22-250 Ackley Improved w/ a brake on it for the only purpose of seeing bullet impact on target(praire dogs). Just remember this is my openion and Im not knocking the brake you have just stating what all brakes are like and trust me if this Gentry was a true quiet brake it would be the only brake still on the market.


----------



## halfbreed (Feb 10, 2004)

Passthru hello, I appreciate your concern for this guy getting good and truthful information before he starts spending a bunch of money.
There are 2 reasons I had the 458 winnie braked, 
1) I have 3 fused vertebrae in the low spine, I can't handle being twisted around anymore, VERY painful.
2) I do have concerns about detached retinas, which my optamologist has warned me about.
Before I had the brake installed, I could shoot 20 full power loads from the bench, that was all I wanted.
After the brake was installed, I can easily shoot 30 rounds from the bench, full power loads.
The muzzle blast is no louder than before the brake was installed.
I can fully understand the brake on the 22-250 AI, I have been thinking about a 338/08 on a Savage striker. I like large heavy bullets at medium to slow velocities. Although I am also looking at rebarreling my 300 ultra to the 338 ultra as well.

John


----------



## passthru (Oct 28, 2003)

I can see that there are certain reasons for some(like yourself) to brake a rifle. But Ive worked in the industry and see it all the time. Guys going out and buying stuff like a 375 H&H, 340 and up Weatherbys and the only other gun theyve ever shot was their Mod. 94 30-30. Then they cant figure out why they cant hit a 12" circle at 100yrds. Then they brake it and trade it in a year later for a $400 loss becouse now it is too loud and try to buy the 7mm Rem Mag I recommended to them in the first place. Ive just seen it too many times.


----------



## halfbreed (Feb 10, 2004)

Passthru, I did not know until now you are in the trade. good for you. There are other reasons for getting brakes installed.
I agree most people go out overgunned for their shooting ability.
I bought the 458 winnie when I just knew for sure I was moving to alaska. Well so far that has not happened.
I am still working up handloads for my rifle, although factory 510 soft point winchesters will shoot 5 rounds into 2" groups all day.
some people just have to have the "hottest" round whether they can learn to handle it or not. Then guess what, they sell or trade at a major loss. I just do not quite understand that one.

John


----------



## passthru (Oct 28, 2003)

I actually worked at a couple of gun/achery shop over the years part time but my full time work is as a mold maker in the tool and die trade. Hope you get to move to Alaska someday. Id never be able to talk my wife into anything near Alaska. Kind of a city girl!!!


----------



## halfbreed (Feb 10, 2004)

Passthru,
i doubt I will ever get to move to Alaska, with my back the way it is, and will continue to deterioate, I doubt I could handle the long winters. i hate this, as I really do enjoy the winter time.
My wife also has bad knees, I doubt she can handle the winters either. One of those life long dreams fading away i guess.
Jodie lived a little while in Wetmore, UP. We are looking to go up in a few days. We are going to see if we can find some kind of work. maybe something will give.
Maybe you can tell me this, does the Savage Striker use the barrel nut same as the rifles? then this would make a great switch bbl. pistol. if not then it is the Encore.

Thanks, John


----------



## passthru (Oct 28, 2003)

Halfbreed, Im not sure about the Savage. You sure wouldnt be unhappy with an Encore. I have talked to guys that are using custom barrel who are getting sub MOAs at 200 yards with some of the better cartridges. So thinking about moving to the U.P.? Hey havea safe trip and Ill say a prayer or two for your jobs searches. It is really tough right now for some. Im in the tooling trade and it has been so up and down for me as of late but were slowly picking up. Seems we are doin alot of work now for Electrolux in Greenville. Go figure!!!!!!!


----------



## halfbreed (Feb 10, 2004)

Passthru, Thanks for the prayers. They are always welcome.
It seems like finding a job nowadays is alway tough.
Something is going to have to happen soon or there are going to be some very serious consequences in this country.

John


----------



## passthru (Oct 28, 2003)

Seems like this country is making less and less of our own products. My trade really seems to be picking up!!!Finally!!!!!


----------

